# Little black beauty



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys and girls. I am happy to have found a place dedicated to cockapoos. My new puppy is a jet black girl puppy. She is 12 weeks old. We got her from moon star cocker spaniels when seh was 8 weeks old (this is there first cockapoo litter). This is my first cockapoo and I am loving every minitue. I am wondering how much she will weigh when she is an adult? she was almost 7lbs at 10 weeks, and 3.5lbs at 8weeks. I forgot to ask my vet when she was checked, we are going again next week so I will ask her then. I look forward to speaking with you all.

NOW ON TO THE PICS! arty2:

The pics from a few weeks ago



































(right before we cleaned up lol)


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Very cute! In the last picture she looks like a toy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww so cute, what is her name. 


my girls are al around the 20lbs mark, they are English cocker spanial X minetur poodles, i know some american cocker X toy poodle who are smaller.


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

silly me her name is raven.

She loves playing with my parrents mini pin, and my girl friends parrents bischon. She is a real fiesty little girl


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

She's so cute! I love the last pic, she looks so tiny lol  Cocoa weighs about 25lbs. I think size depends on the parents, but Cocoa was adopted, so we don't know what his parents were.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jersey is about seven pounds at 4 months and the vet said he'll be around 12 pounds so I would say around 15 pounds for Raven, but your vet could probably tell you. She's sooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's very cute! =) 

Your breeder should be able to guess closely her adult weight from prior knowledge on the parents pups, what the more cockery pups do compared to more poodley ect. Also just getting the middle weight between the parents can help alot! Sway it a pound or to to the breed she favors, it should be pretty accurate.

Welcome!


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, this was my breeders first cockapoo litter (she has been a spaniel breeder for 20 years) so I dont know if shell know. After work I will look up the adult weight of her parents. The pictures are from a few weeks ago, I will take some new ones tonight. She has grown so much in the past few weeks(physically and mentally) She sits and gives paw almost every time we ask. Just need to sort out the potty training, in time I'm sure.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

hi she is lovely.The black is so nice and she has reallylong legs. Poppy had wee dumpy legs when we got her.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Adorable!! Dexter is about 20lbs at 6months.


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

udate on the puppy shes is getting smarter every day she sits, and paws. We started bell traing her to go out side, seems to be working sometimes she wants to play with the bell but i try and stop that.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jersey likes to play and attack the bell too NONSTOP!!!!


----------

